# Head in the shed part 1 *



## fuzzybear (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi peeps! Have been  recommended this site by 2 friends!  So am looking forward to speaking to people in the same boat!  Boy don't you feel like the only one?  Am 27, have pcos, ? 1 blocked tube and?implantation probs, and hubby has multiple sperm probs.  Have bn offered clomid and then ivf as options.  Treatment postponed for 1 year as hubby been in hospital. To start after I've got over current illness.

Would greatly appreciate some advice from girlies in the know about what vitamins to take?  As am starting all over again, am vvvv confused as unsure whether to take general preggie vits or supplements for pcos?  Any alternatives e.g. acupuncture / reflexology been effective?

Any ideas would be most welcome to give some clarity!   Am scared stiff at starting all this over again! 

Big hugs and good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hey there fuzzybear + welcome to FF 

your friends gave good advice as this is a great place for support + info  i will leave you some links to look at just click + jump straight in

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0 - PCOS Board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0 - Hydro (blocked tubes) Board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0 - Male Factor Board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0 - Complementary Therapies Board

there are also Clomid + IVF boards but cross that bridge when you get to it + you are both fit + well  by which time you will prob have full navigation of the site under your belt 

hope these help + dont be shy, this lot arent 

any ??'s just ask

xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to FF   My son is a Clomid baby - good luck!!  

xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun welcome to ff you have come to the right place my 2 girls are clomid babies good luck with everything
lea-Anne xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## fuzzybear (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning people!  

I have to say I was not expecting any replies this quickly!  It's great to know that there are lots of other people out there who have had treatment, and had their bootiful babbies!  This makes us both feel a LOT better about the process!

I have finally plucked up the courage to ring up our repro centre, and booked an appointment for approx 3 months time, to start treatment again.  I'd been dreading making that call.  

A big thank you to those guys who replied!  Have been given lots of advice to be getting on with!  

Will explore the site and links given, and will keep you posted as to how we get on.  Fingers crossed it will be a positive experience!

Big hugs my dears!

Abbi xx


----------



## reetpetite (Jan 15, 2008)

hi fuzzybear, just wanted to add my hello to everyone elses, so... HI!!

ps, love the title.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

hello Abbi, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Freinds. 

Cleg has left you some great links there to start you off. I will leave you a few others too; some general ones you might like to chec out to get yourself orientated on FF:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Good luck on your journey

HUggles
Nikki


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya just wanted to say welcome to FF 

Love Saila xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Abbi 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## fuzzybear (Jan 21, 2008)

Evening Peeps!

Hope everyone is ok tonight!  Big thanks to everyone who have sent me info!  Just wondering if there are any girls out in the sticks of Uttoxeter and around those parts who are at Burton Repro centre who want to chat? 

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend ladies!

Big hugs and Good Luck! 

Abbi x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Abbi you can find local people to chat with on locations board  i will leave you the link for staffordshire

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=248.0

+ heres the link for all counties

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=218.0

hope that helps 

xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

